# lots of free sound and music goodies



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

found this site, it has lots of good stuff on it. totally free, easy to download with no waiting. sfx, songs, ambient music, etc. this is the same guy who runs the television tunes web site. which contains every tv theme song you could possibly think of. anyway here's the link:
http://www.spookysoundtrack.com


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks strangebrew. I can always use some new sounds. It is a nice site.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

wow nice site! I like the free ghost stories, and the sound effects too!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Great find, thanks. Has some perfect sound effects I am looking for.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Holly Cow! Thank you. That helps alot.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks I need some of those


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks alot that is an awesome site.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Excellent site! I need new sounds!


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Excellent!!

Good find


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

What a Great site! Found some old tunes from my youth on their  Defo going to use some of these this year


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

WOW! just great. I have been having problems trying to download sound effects at other sites but this was easy to load onto my MAC in Itunes....Thankyou so much!


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

This is cool. Thanks!


----------



## jammydoug (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi
Except alcohol, it's harder to pay attention to music when you're drunk. What I really want to know is why all drugs have that in common, they all make music sound really good.
____________
Facebook apps


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Good resource. I've already gotten a lot of good music and sound or references to same from other members here. Bookmarked the site. Now I've got more.

Thanks, strangebrew.


----------

